

OneNote on your iPhone - octopus
http://www.crn.com/news/applications-os/229208364/first-look-microsoft-hits-the-iphone-with-onenote-mobile.htm

======
octopus
Apparently Microsoft has one step in Apple Store with his iPhone app for
OneNote. I see this as an interesting alternative to EverNote.

